# Oil Change indication in cluster...



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you can reset it everyday if you want

i change oil at 0% ...averaging 8000 miles


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

boraz said:


> you can reset it everyday if you want
> 
> i change oil at 0% ...averaging 8000 miles


I don't want to have to reset it every day. If I reset it now will it start a 100% countdown again that I can then reset one more time in about 1,500 miles when I change the oil next?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I don't want to have to reset it every day. If I reset it now will it start a 100% countdown again that I can then reset one more time in about 1,500 miles when I change the oil next?


Reset is just that and not just the press any button to clear the annoying change oil messages. Oil life will return to 100% and if OnStar is still active a red X is marked at the date and miles it was reset in the cluster.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> We purchased our Cruze Diesel as a CPO with about 4,100 miles on it. The dealer changed the oil at 4,077 and placed the service decal on the windshield indicating 9,077 or 5,000 miles later, but apparently they did not reset the oil service life counter. While we were driving home from Indy Sunday it hit 0% and is now showing "change oil soon" but we are only at just over 7,500 miles. I would guess that the indicator would be triggering for the original fill of oil but that was changed so I should be good to go as far as I can tell.
> 
> Can I reset the indicator now, then reset it again after my next oil change at around 9,000 or do I have to keep cancelling out of the warning each time I start the car? Or should I just have the oil changed again now???
> 
> ...


I've been running 15,000 mile oil change intervals in mine, but obviously my driving habits are a bit out of the ordinary. (If you dig a bit, you can see my Blackstone reports on here, no issues) I reset the indicator when it gets to 0% and keep going until it tells me a second time. Note the engine needs to be off in order to reset.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I don't want to have to reset it every day. If I reset it now will it start a 100% countdown again that I can then reset one more time in about 1,500 miles when I change the oil next?


uh yeah


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would reset now, then reset again after the oil is changed again or at least check to see if the dealer reset it, I would mention it to the dealer in a nice way. Also make sure you keep your receipts for the oil changes, probably never needed. Hope your stay in Indy was a pleasant one. :grin:


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I would reset now, then reset again after the oil is changed again or at least check to see if the dealer reset it, I would mention it to the dealer in a nice way. Also make sure you keep your receipts for the oil changes, probably never needed. Hope your stay in Indy was a pleasant one. :grin:


Everything in Indy was booked, we had to drive an hour or so south on the 65 to Seymour, IN to get a hotel with vacancy. We didn't get into bed until after 3 AM, then had to be up and out of the room by 11 (they wanted $20 for a late checkout). The hotel was a Quality Inn, and they are normally nice, but this one was pretty rough. I saw no bugs or anything, but it was worn down and in disrepair...

Anyhow we drove 7 hours up Saturday morning, stood in the blazing sun and heat all afternoon shooting the sled pull then drove south to find a hotel since everything was booked. Then we drove the rest of the way home Sunday and got home around 5 or 6 PM making for a long two days with about 14 hours of driving and 8-9 hours of standing in the heat... but when work calls you gotta step up...

The Sled Pull was a good one and other than no shade and starting late due to a soft track went pretty well. The guys at Fleece Performance Engineering put on a good event!!! They also host a sled pull on the Saturday of Labor Day weekend in North Salem, IN and next year's Summer Diesel Showdown will have drag racing and a dyno again while this year was just the sled pull. You ought to bring your Cruze out and bracket race it next year, the class has good payouts usually with around $1000 to win!!!


----------

